# Totaler Anfänger braucht schnell Hilfe ;-)



## Teichforum.info (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen !

Bin neu hier und daher auch gleich meine erste Frage die ich leider mit Hilfe der Suchfunktion in diesem Forum nicht selber beantworten konnte...

Ich bin gerade dabei einen Teichfilter für den Teich meiner Eltern zu bauen. Habe da auch eine recht gute Anleitung im Netz gefunden. Vorher war kein Filter bzw. so eine 99Euro Baumarkts-Filterattrape drin...Die ist raus und ich will versuchen mit den 99 Euro zumindestens den neuen Filter größtenteils zu bauen.
Bei dem Teich handelt es sich um einen ca.15000ltr.fassenden Teich in dem zur Zeit ca.15-20 Goldfische (nicht sonderlich groß) leben. Mehr werden es auch nicht werden !
Das vorweg...

Der Filter soll wie folgt aussehen :
Eine 500ltr-Regentonne mit drei verschiedenen Filtermaterialien innen. Es handelt sich dabei also nicht, wie hier öfters beschrieben, um eine Reihenschaltung mehrerer Tonnen.
Diese eine Tonne soll ca.80cm in den Boden eingebaut werden. Schlamabscheider (unten) lasse ich weg. Die Tonne guckt also ca. 30cm aus der Erde. Dort soll das Teichwasser rein (Schlauch von der Pumpe) und etwas weiter unten wieder raus (in den Teich zurück nachdem es von unten durchs Filtermaterial gestiegen ist).

Meine Frage wäre nun nur wie groß die Pumpe (Schmutzwasserpumpe ?) dimensioniert sein muß. Der Teich ist rel.neu angelegt (ca.2 Monate), vorher war er ziemlich verdreckt gewesen...Das Wasser ist also noch recht neu.
Die Pumpe möchte ich nicht sonderlich groß dimensionieren da die Förderhöhe nicht sonderlich groß ist und auch wenig Fische (oder ?) drin sind. Es geht hauptsächlich um die Sauberhaltung des Teichs.
Habe im Netz angaben von 2000/2500 ltr/h bis hin zu 7500ltr/h gefunden.

Außerdem habe ich gelesen das bei einem schwach besetzten Teich das Wasser möglichst langsam durch den Filter gepumpt werden sollte..Also eher eine etwas kleiner Pumpe, oder ?

Meine Rohre sind bisher mit 40mm eingebaut...daher wäre bei ca 5.000ltr/h eh schluß, oder ?

Vielen Dank schon einmal im voraus !!
Gruß
browi


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2004)

Hmmm... es ist immer schlecht etwas zu sagen ohne ein Bild.
Aber kurz zu deiner Entscheidung.
Ich würde wohl dann ne 5000l bis 7000l Pumpe nehmen.
Da die Fische dir ja nicht allzu wichtig sind, mache nicht allzuviel Gedöns drum.
Aber ich sage es mal so.
Ich wollte eigentlich nie einen Teich, bis mein Schwiegervater sagte: Ein Garten ohne Teich ist kein Garten.
Angefangen habe ich mit einem Loch.
Nach 1,5 Jahre hat mich meine sch.. Perfektion schon richtig Geld gekostet.
Also entscheide mit der Pumpe selber.

wenn das die letzte Invest. sein soll dann nimm die kleine Pumpe und gut.
Dann musst du den Filter auch nicht allzu oft säubern und sparst Energie.
haue jede Menge Pflanzen rein und gut. Goldfische sind recht Pflegeleicht.
Vieleicht mal alle 2 Jahre Boden absaugen und den Filter impfen.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen.

Jens


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2004)

hallo browi,

da du keine vorfilterung hast und das wasser effektiv nur einmal den durchmesser deiner tonne zusetzen(sprich den 1cm der untersten matte) muß und schon steht die ganze anlage - eine reinigung dann aber heißt das filtermaterial von oben her kpl. abzutragen - und dabei wird ein großteil der gesamten filterbiologie zerstört .....

desweiteren die fließgeschwindigkeit im filter bei der geringen fläche sehr hoch wird .......

schon aus diesen beiden gründen finde ich diese art der konstuktion als nicht gelungen.

patronen hochkant würde die filterleistung und die wartung erheblich effizienter gestalten.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2004)

Danke Euch beiden !
Hmm...das sind gute Einwände...werde mal sehen wie ich sie umsetzen kann...

Hätte aber trotzdem noch eine weitere Frage :
Ist es eigentlich notwenig den Filter die ganze Zeit laufen zu lassen?
Ich weiß,stelle ich ihn ab, sterben die Bakterien langsam ab...
Daher habe ich mir die Frage, ob es evt. ausreichen würde eine Sauerstoffpumpe in den Filter einzubauen. Diese würde dann in der Zeit in der der Filter NICHT läuft sein.
Was meint ihr  ?

Wie lange darf der Filter den evt. sehen ? Zb zu Reinigungszwecken usw...Das Filtermaterial würden dann ja am besten in ein mit Wasser gefülltes Behältnis umgefüllt werden, oder ?

Gruß
browi


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2004)

hallo bowi,

ein filter sollte IMMER laufen!

O² - verzögert zwar die sterberate aber wenn kein futter nachkommt sterben sie auch.

.... ab wann die bakies anfangen sterben wird sehr oft kontraher diskutiert - meine angelesenen werte schwanken zwischen 10min. und     2 std. - ???

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2004)

Okay, vielen Dank jürgen-b
Dann werde ich den Filter halt laufen lassen 
Habe nur gefragt um zu erfahren ob es nötig ist, da das ganze ja auch ein bissl Strom frisst. Daher die Frage...Danke für die Antwort !
gruß
browi


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2004)

hallo browi,

wenn du geld sparen möchtest/mußt - nimm lieber eine kleinere pumpe (weniger watt) und dafür im dauerbetrieb.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo Browi!!

Du hast geschrieben du willst ne Schmutzwasserpumpe nehmen!!!
Die sind aber nicht für den Dauerbetrieb geeignet also hol dir lieber ne Teichpumpe ( die brauchen auch weniger Strom).

Wenn du schon die Tonne in die Erde Buddeln willst warum baust du dann kein Schwerkraftsystem????

Frage auf Fragen!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juli 2004)

Hallo juergen-b und chris!

Ja, das werde ich auch machen da ich inzwischen auch gelesen habe, das eine Teichpumpe mit asynchronmotor sowohl für den Dauerbetrieb geeinget ist, als auch weniger Strom zieht.
Sind die Teile von Heissner ganz okay ? Da könnte ich nämlich sehr günstig rankommen...
Danke 

gruß
browi

PS: Von einem Schwerkraftsystem habe ich schon gehört, habe aber bisher keine Ahnung was das heißt...Werde gleich mal auf die Suche gehen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juli 2004)

browi,

guck hier:

http://forum.tommis-page.de/viewtopic.php?t=1570

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juli 2004)

Danke jürgen-b !
Aber eine Schwerkraftversion kommt wohl nicht in Frage bei mir, da ich keinen nachträglichen Bodenauslass einbauen kann (und will...).
Aber jedenfalls weiß ich jetzt über die Systeme Bescheid !
Vielen Dank!
Was mich allerdings wundern : Es wird geschrieben das die Pumpe im niedrigsten Bereich des Teichs stehen sollte. Das habe ich auf anderen Seiten wiederum anders gelesen...Denn wenn die Pumpe, sagen wir, in 75% der Tiefe stehen würde, würden doch auch weniger Schmutzpartikel eingesaugt werden. Die Pumpe würde weniger schnell zusetzen, der Stromverbrauch könnte etwas gringer ausfallen (bei einer Asynchronpumpe). Dafür würde dann der Boden etwas schnell "verdrecken". Oder liege ich völlig falsch ?

Thx 
Gruß
Lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juli 2004)

hallo browi,

wo steht geschrieben daß die pumpe oben stehen soll ???

die pumpe sollte am tiefsten punkt des teiches stehen, zumindest meine meinung.

gruß jürgen

** das mit deinen theorien zu dem stromverbrauch (vergess es   )


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Browi,

wenn du keinen Bodenablauf einbauen willst, tut es auch ein Seitenablauf an den du ein Rohr bis kurz vor den Boden steckts. Das ist nicht soviel Arbeit. Falls es dir zu häßlich ist kannst du ja ne Kokosmatte drumwickeln.
Ich stell jede #Pumpe an die tiefste Stelle, außer da sind schon ein halber meter schlamm und sie würd sofort verstopfen dann ist ein sockel notwendig oder boden säubern. Also kannst du dich entscheiden.
Falls du die Version mit dem Rohr machst kannst du das in beliebiger tiefe aufhöhren lassen. liegt bei dir.

Viel spaßß


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Aug. 2004)

Hi Browi,

zum Theoretischen: wenn Du keine Schwerkraftversion bauen willst, dann haben auch 40mm Rohre kein theoretisches Limit, was die Wasserdurchflussmenge betrifft... es kommt dann immer nur auf die Stärke der Pumpe an 

Schmutzwasserpumpe vergiss gleich mal wieder, die einzigen die sich darüber freuen würden sind die vom E-Werk... 
diese Pumpen sind nicht für Dauereinsatz konstruiert.

Ich persönlich verwende Aquamaxima Pumpen, das sind Aquamax Nachbauten, die aber in der Anschaffung wesentlich billiger sind, bei fast identischer Leistungsaufnahme.


Filter, bei denen Du nicht jederzeit jede "Schicht" wechseln kannst, ohne die anderen wegnehmen zu müssen sind mehr als riskant... wie Jürgen schon sagte: die unterste Schicht wird sich zusetzen und dann ist's vorbei mit der Herrlichkeit... :-( wie wär's wenn Du die Filtermaterialien wirklich SENKRECHT reintust, anstatt waagrecht Schichten zu bauen? müsstest dann aber nur noch sicherstellen, daß sich das Wasser in der ganzen Tonne bewegt, und nicht nur vom Eingang direkt zu Ausgang fliesst... d.h. auch hier Eingang und Ausgang in unterschiedlichen, weit von einander entfernten Höhen... 

Pumpenstärke: Streitfrage... sicherlich sind 7000l/h nicht schlecht, aber wenn es kein reiner Fischteich, noch dazu ohne Koi ist tun's weniger ZUR NOT auch... 


soviel mal dazu
lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Aug. 2004)

Hallo zusammen.
Toll,hatte die Antwort gerade fertig aber angekommen ist sie wohl nicht 
Also nochmal :

Danke erstmal für die Antworten aber bauliche Veränderungen sind, selbst wenn ich wollte, ausgeschlossen.
Zum einen geht von der Lage des Teichs nicht, zum anderen habe ich dazu überhaupt keine Zeit....
Also, vorrangig ist, neben der Wasserqualität natürlich die Optik des Teichs. Dazu sollte das Wasser halt möglichst klar sein. Denke das wird den Fischen auch "gefallen" 

Es sind inzwischen leider wohl nur noch 15-16. Die anderen hat sich wohl der Fischreier geholt 
Naja, aufgestockt wird der Bestand erstmal nicht wieder...

Dann : von den zuerst angenommenen 15m3 weiche ich auch etwas ab. Sind wohl weniger, ich schätze auf 12m3. Der Teich ist im Durchschnitt wohl weniger als 100cm tief, eher 75-80 cm. Aber dafür zur Zeit, bis aus den Bodengrund recht "sauber" (Wasser).

Von einer Schmutzwasserpumpe habe ich mich ja schon vor Tagen verabschiedet 
Habe mich dann ja eines besseren belehren lassen (Danke nochmal *g*) und habe nun eine Heissner AquaCraft bestellt. Denke die sollte gut sein.

Die Idee mit dem "senkrechten" Teich ist prima...
Idee : Da ich meinen jetzigen Filter schon soweit angefangen habe das die Schichten waagerecht liegen, werde ich parallel zum Betrieb und ganz in Ruhe, einen zweiten Filter bauen (habe eh noch eine 500ltr.Tonne hier). Der wird dann mit senkrechten Schichten ausgestattet werden (muß mir ja auch noch Gedanken dazu machen - oder hat jemand eine Bauanleitung ???).
Bei der ersten Reinigung werde ich das Filtermaterial dann gleich umschichten...
Wäre doch ne Maßnahme, oder ?

Danke und VG
browi


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Aug. 2004)

Ach ja...das mit dem 40er Rohr wundert mich. Ich dachte bei 40mm wäre nach der Forme (d²*PI)/4 bei 1300-1500ltr/h schluß ?

browi


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Aug. 2004)

Bitte, Bitte, Bitte stell uns doch mal ein Foto von Deinem 





> senkrechten *Teich *rein


, der würde mich echt interessieren
 
Schwimmen die Fische dann eigentlich immer bergauf, zur Fütterung ? ;-)


ok, sorry, spass beiseite


Die Formel verstehe ich nicht so recht, kann wenn überhaupt nur in einem drucklosen System funktionieren... in meinen Augen kommt, je mehr Wasser ich reindrück desto mehr wasser auf der anderen Seite raus... 
und 1500l sind wahrlich nicht viel, da hätten viele von uns schon echte Wasserengpässe beim Filter 

Frag mal jens, ich glaue der pumpt 60.000l in der Stunde... sind zwar sicherlich nicht alles 40mm Schläuche, aber auch keine 50 Stück davon
Also irgendwie muss es ja gehen ;-)


Bei Schwerkraft kann ich mir das mit dem Querschnitt schon eher vorstellen, aber auch da kommt es auf die Wassertiefe (und somit wieder auf den Druck an)

oder?

Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Aug. 2004)

oh ha...senkrechter Teich ist natürlich echt clever von mir gewesen 

Die Formel habe ich mal irgendwo (weiß leider nicht mehr wo...) gefunden.
Wäre ja schön wenn die 40er Rohre, sagen wie, 3000ltr. in der Stunde schaffen würden 
Vielleicht weiß jemand genaueres ???

Habe übrigens mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir eine Vortex-Filter vor den Filter zu schalten. Dann würde der Innenraum des "Hauptfilters" doch etwas entlastet werden (schmutzmäßig meine ich...).


Viele Grüße

browi


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Aug. 2004)

hallo bowi,



> Wäre ja schön wenn die 40er Rohre, sagen wie, 3000ltr. in der Stunde schaffen würden



das entspricht in etwa 1 1/2" oder 1 3/4" - was hier durchpasst steht in der pumpenkennlinie deiner pumpe. (höhendifferenz und länge der leitung beachten - starke winkel bremsen ebenfalls enorm)

aber vom gefühl her überhaupt kein problem.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Aug. 2004)

Beispiel:

ich hab zwei Aquamaxima 14000, die wie der Name schon sagt in der Ebene 14000l pro Stunde fördern... und das, obwohl der Schlauch-Anschluss auch nur 40mm hat... wie du siehst: es kommt nicht auf die Größe an 

Sag ich doch immer wieder


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Aug. 2004)

@ Doogie

Puuh, gut das es nicht alleine auf die Größe ankommt 

@ Juergen-b und Doogie
Danke!
Das mit den starken Winkeln und der Schlauchlänge ist klar...Ich hatte eh überlegt ein zweites 40er Rohr einzusetzen um sicherzustellen das möglichst viel durchpassen könnte (wenns denn gewünscht ist).
Also eurer Aussage nach sollte es kein Problem sein, das ist schon einmal gut zu wissen.
Die Pumpe (4400ltr/h max.) hat wohl nicht so viel Verluste, da die Höhendifferenz nicht sehr hoch ist und auch der Schlauch nicht so lang werden wird (vielleicht 5mtr).
Sagen wir einfach mal das dann ca. 4000ltr/h max. in den Filter eingespeist werden könnten. Da ich zwei 90Grad Winkel im Filter habe, würde es also wohl etwas knapp werden, mit einem 40er Rohr die 4000ltr/h wieder rauszubekommen. Gut, normalerweise werde ich die Leitung eh reduzieren damit das Wasser nicht zu schnell durch den Filter fliesst. Trotzdem könnte es nicht schaden noch ein zweites 40er Rohr einzubauen, auf die sich dann die Wassermassen verteilen können...
Das kriege ich schon hin, aber gut zu wissen das doch mehr als 1500ltr/h durch das Rohr gehen würde....

Macht eine Vortex-Filterstufe eigentlich Sinn wenn ich eine Pumpe einsetze, die 8mm Partikel fördern kann ?
Danke und Gruß
browi


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Aug. 2004)

Moment, ich dachte du hättest baulich nicht so viel platz ?
Wie willst du dann einen Vortex hinbauen? Der ist ja doch ein richtiger fleck in der Landschaft... den musst du ordentlich einbuddeln, bei der Größe (dort kommt's leider doch auf die Größe an)

Ein Vortex mit 4000l in der Stunde ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht zielführend, da kommt noch keine Strudelwirkung und auch keine Zentrifugalkraft zusammen, denke ich
---
wegen Pumpe:
guckst Du hier:

http://forum.tommis-page.de/viewtopic.php?t=2957

zwar viel zu groß für Deinen Teich, aber gibst das Attribut "zu groß" bei Pumpen überhaupt ? ;-)

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2004)

Hi Doogie,

nein, habe auch nicht übertrieben viel Platz. Habe mich allerdings auch noch nicht eine Dimensionierung schlau gemacht. War nur erstmal eine Überlegung. Welche Größe (in ltr) sollte ich denn so anpeilen. Der Filter an sich hat 500ltr, der Teich so um die 12.000.

Gruß
browi


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Aug. 2004)

hi !
Eine Frage hätte ich noch ;-)
Gibt es einen ungefähren Richtwert ab wann ein Filter anfängt richtig gut zu filtern ? Also betreffend den Bakterienaufbau usw...Am Anfang wird sich da ja wohl nicht so wahnsinnig viel tun, oder ?
Danke und Gruß
browi

PS: Habe meinen Filter am WE fertiggestellt. Läuft aber noch nicht, da die Dichtungen noch aushärten müssen. Da ich nur am WE zu hause bin, wirds erst nächsten Freitag was ;(
Aber der Probelauf sah sehr vielversprechend aus


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Aug. 2004)

hallo browi,

ab ca, 10 grad wassertemp. beginnen bakterien sich zu bilden - je wärmer desto schneller.

ca. 4wochen rechnet man bis die bakt. richtig arbeiten - am besten arbeiten sie wenn der filter eine anströmgeschwindigkeit von 5-10m/s aufweißt.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2004)

Fein, vielen Dank für die Antwort Jürgen !

Gruß
browi


----------

